# Celli Tap Pics



## Batz (22/12/06)

Someone who has a Celli,can you please post a couple of pics of the mounting (rear of tap)
If possiable a ruler in the pic would help.

Cheers
Batz


----------



## tangent (22/12/06)

Dunno if these will help Batz. I got the connector from Andale.


----------



## Batz (22/12/06)

Cheers Tangent
Really want to see the thread,eg tap not mounted,I want to fit mine to a font

Batz


----------



## Batz (22/12/06)

tangent said:


> View attachment 10597
> 
> View attachment 10598
> 
> ...




What is that tangent?
A threaded bush? Could that be used to fit to a font?

Batz


----------



## tangent (22/12/06)

Apart from the olive fitting on the back, everything is from Ross.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (22/12/06)

here you go batz 


The S/S shank is for fridge mounting and free with a celli this month from Ross. 


Here it is in place.







I thought of putting larger holes in the fridge and useing the short addaptor that come attached to the tap and the straight JG fitting  but I can allways go that route latter (less beer getting warm..) If you had a font with the right thred size you could just screw them in but I think Ross is working on a snaplock addaptor just cant find the right work shop ... 

Hope that helps 
Cheers


----------



## GMK (22/12/06)

Batz,

Most threaded Fridge exts come in 2 Sizes...

- 3/8" BSP, or 
- 1/2" BSP.

Font Female thread is 3/4" BSP.

Therefore, a 3/4" BSP Male to 1/2" BSP female adaptor - should Work.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ross (22/12/06)

GMK said:


> Batz,
> 
> Most threaded Fridge exts come in 2 Sizes...
> 
> ...



Kenny, I've found 3/8" & 5/8" BSP are the most common fridge extensions (USA ones are 5/8")
Celli tap is 5/8" BSP also.

cheers Ross


----------



## Pumpy (22/12/06)

Will post the rear mount when I get home did not want the stainless bit on the front 


Pumpy


----------



## Tony (22/12/06)

so what is the advantage of these taps folks?

cheers


----------



## Pumpy (22/12/06)

Tony said:


> so what is the advantage of these taps folks?
> 
> cheers




Is 'Style' an advantage Tony ?

Pumpy


----------



## tangent (22/12/06)

i like the flow restrictor and the creaming action which will be interesting when i play with a nitrogen mix in winter
no so big on the gold, but when i use it, it works well and feels right.


----------



## GMK (22/12/06)

Ross said:


> Kenny, I've found 3/8" & 5/8" BSP are the most common fridge extensions (USA ones are 5/8")
> Celli tap is 5/8" BSP also.
> 
> cheers Ross




So, Batz will need either a 
- Male 3/4" BSP to Female 5/8" BSP adaptor,
- or Male 3/4" BSP to Male 5/8" Bsp and then the Celli tap will screw right on - will not need the Celli Tap fridge ext.

Hope i now have this right.


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/12/06)

Pumpy said:


> Is 'Style' an advantage Tony ?
> 
> Pumpy



:lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (22/12/06)

GMK said:


> So, Batz will need either a
> - Male 3/4" BSP to Female 5/8" BSP adaptor,
> - or Male 3/4" BSP to Male 5/8" Bsp and then the Celli tap will screw right on - will not need the Celli Tap fridge ext.
> 
> Hope i now have this right.



Kenny,

There isn't an adaptor on the (Australian) market that I know of to fit the Celli to a font - as yet. I'm just in the process of making one, which will be available very early January. 

cheers Ross...


----------



## Adamt (22/12/06)

<----
<----
<---- Seduced by Celli. Order for 2 incoming Ross!
<----
<----


----------



## jeddog (22/12/06)

Love them............just got to get the carbination right


good on Ross


----------



## big d (22/12/06)

Does this celi mean the demise of our much loved ventmatics?
Looking like i may now have to trial a couple of celi,s on my 4 tap font.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Batz (22/12/06)

Well back to post #1

I've seen lots of pics of taps on fridges,the fridge extentions at the back of the fridge doors,celli taps this way and celli taps that way.
Still I would like to see the back/rear,threaded section of the celli tap not the fridge extention.

Cheers
Batz


----------



## tangent (22/12/06)

once this keg's finished, i'll take it off and take a pic Batz


----------



## big d (22/12/06)

Hope Batz can wait that long Tangent.(or it maybe a very short wait  )

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Ross (22/12/06)

Batz said:


> Well back to post #1
> 
> I've seen lots of pics of taps on fridges,the fridge extentions at the back of the fridge doors,celli taps this way and celli taps that way.
> Still I would like to see the back/rear,threaded section of the celli tap not the fridge extention.
> ...



Batz, just expand the picture on the CraftBrewer site...

cheers Ross


----------



## Pumpy (22/12/06)

Batz said:


> Well back to post #1
> 
> I've seen lots of pics of taps on fridges,the fridge extentions at the back of the fridge doors,celli taps this way and celli taps that way.
> Still I would like to see the back/rear,threaded section of the celli tap not the fridge extention.
> ...



I used the 20 mm bimetal hole cutter for the front hole it allows the taps to be screwed though the thin metal skin 

Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (22/12/06)

Not a great pic of the rear but used the 33mm bimetal cutter to cut through the plastic and foam 

to tighten the back use two of the brass nuts the second to lock the nut and then screw in the shank on the back .

This method you dont have the big stainless shank sticking out the front .

pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (22/12/06)

20mm bimetal cutter for front & 
33mm for back 

front actually screws in perfectly

Pumpy


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (23/12/06)

Ok Batz : How s this lot..

*Stripped down.*





*The Addaptor: *This is where the problem is as it needs to be machined to take the flow restrictor.





*And the Body :* with the restrictor sticking out to the left.. (but you knew that) 





:beer:


----------



## Batz (23/12/06)

Magnificent FNQ !

Just what I was after,cheers.

Batz


----------



## fixa (23/12/06)

So where's all the cheap taps for sale now everyone has their celli's?


----------



## Batz (23/12/06)

fixa said:


> So where's all the cheap taps for sale now everyone has their celli's?




I have 3 Brumbys

Make an offer

Batz


----------



## Tony (23/12/06)

mmmmm style...........

I must say they do look very dashing mate

so i guess the answer is yes 

cheers


----------



## Pumpy (23/12/06)

Tony said:


> mmmmm style...........
> 
> I must say they do look very dashing mate
> 
> ...




I know its sad but I just sit on an empty crate in the garage sipping a cold beer just gazing at the two Celli taps thinking ,"I wish I had four "

Pumpy


----------



## Thunderlips (23/12/06)

Pumpy said:


> Will post the rear mount when I get home did not want the stainless bit on the front
> Pumpy


Looks good, that's how I want to do mine. Just need to get my holesaw back from a mate.
Btw, nobody answered my previous question, does the screw on the front of the tap have an effect on anything?
I noticed yours are both at different angles.


----------



## Thunderlips (23/12/06)

Pumpy said:


> 20mm bimetal cutter for front &
> 33mm for back
> 
> front actually screws in perfectly
> ...


Ha, I've got the same holesaw set.
Did you put the shank all the way through the fridge door as well?
This was my original plan but I think I'll just make the hole inside the door bigger so I can get rid of the shank and just attach the tap.


----------



## Pumpy (23/12/06)

Thunderlips said:


> Ha, I've got the same holesaw set.
> Did you put the shank all the way through the fridge door as well?
> This was my original plan but I think I'll just make the hole inside the door bigger so I can get rid of the shank and just attach the tap.



Yep it fits a treat Thunderlips ,everything nice and tight no gaps 

Pumpy


----------



## Tony (23/12/06)

Pumpy said:


> I know its sad but I just sit on an empty crate in the garage sipping a cold beer just gazing at the two Celli taps thinking ,"I wish I had four "
> 
> Pumpy



Funny........... i sit on a crate in my garage staring at the last remaining keg of home brew beer i have and wish exectly the same thing  

Ahhh at least the firmenter is full again.

The drought is over here thank god.

cheers


----------



## Pumpy (23/12/06)

Tony when you gunna get your logo changed from Tamworth to whoop whoop !


Pumpy


----------



## sah (23/12/06)

I installed two Cellis into the side of the fridge this today. I did as some one else did and used a 1/2" hole saw and cut a bit of conduit to slide over the shank. This makes for a very snug fit and its all very rigid.

Unfortunately with two of the kegs in the fridge all I can get out of the taps is foam. They pour without a problem from my pluto gun. They are highly carbonated. So I've been shaking one and releasing the pressure to try and get it right for christmas. The other one is crystal clear and I don't want to stir up the yeast.

Another keg has a porter which is near to flat. This pours ok but still has some foaming. I've played with the flow control to no avail.

I wonder if I'm missing something?

Damn they look good.

Scott


----------



## Tony (23/12/06)

Whoop Whoop it is

I will email franko now

Whey you comming to the hunter next mate

cheers


----------



## Pumpy (23/12/06)

SAH said:


> I installed two Cellis into the side of the fridge this today. I did as some one else did and used a 1/2" hole saw and cut a bit of conduit to slide over the shank. This makes for a very snug fit and its all very rigid.
> 
> Unfortunately with two of the kegs in the fridge all I can get out of the taps is foam. They pour without a problem from my pluto gun. They are highly carbonated. So I've been shaking one and releasing the pressure to try and get it right for christmas. The other one is crystal clear and I don't want to stir up the yeast.
> 
> ...



Scott I have not connected mine yet but I am not an expert to this kegging all I know is sometimes the Pluto pours perfectly sometimes it is crap 

going back to the Cellis this link has some good points 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=13195&hl=


Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (23/12/06)

Tony said:


> Whoop Whoop it is
> 
> I will email franko now
> 
> ...




Tony is your new place further than Tomworth ?

Is it there a train station near?

Dont worry "I will be back " Quote Arnie B)

Pumpy


----------



## Thunderlips (23/12/06)

SAH said:


> I installed two Cellis into the side of the fridge this today. I did as some one else did and used a 1/2" hole saw and cut a bit of conduit to slide over the shank. This makes for a very snug fit and its all very rigid.
> 
> Unfortunately with two of the kegs in the fridge all I can get out of the taps is foam. They pour without a problem from my pluto gun. They are highly carbonated. So I've been shaking one and releasing the pressure to try and get it right for christmas. The other one is crystal clear and I don't want to stir up the yeast.
> 
> ...


I've connected one Celli and have done a little experimenting in the time I've had it.
Me and a mate gave it a good run one night and it worked very well. I've since found that often the first pour of the day is foamy, mind you I have it setup with the shank outside the door, and after that it's ok. But if I come back in half an hour it's foamy again.
One night I cracked the shits and put the Ultraflow tap back on, using the same plastic John Guest fittings, but connecting 3 meters of beer line back on, since the Ultraflow does not have a flow regulator.
Guess what, all foam.
The same Ultraflow pours perfect using the old style shanks and stainless connections. I may be way off track here but it leads me to think that the connection might be a problem. I'd be interested to hear from others who are using the JG connections and have the shank outside the fridge.
My plan now is to not use the shank at all and use the old style stainless connections straight onto the taps shank. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## sah (23/12/06)

Pumpy said:


> Scott I have not connected mine yet but I am not an expert to this kegging all I know is sometimes the Pluto pours perfectly sometimes it is crap
> 
> going back to the Cellis this link has some good points
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reference Pumpy. There's some good info there. I'll try Jeddog's trick in the mean time and I'll try and get the carbonation right for this system in future. I'm force carbonating a keg now, I'll be sure to err on the underdone side. Unfortunately my regulators guage units are litres per minute. You can't complain when you get it for nothing.

Cheers
Scott


----------



## sah (23/12/06)

Thunderlips said:


> The same Ultraflow pours perfect using the old style shanks and stainless connections. I may be way off track here but it leads me to think that the connection might be a problem. I'd be interested to hear from others who are using the JG connections and have the shank outside the fridge.
> My plan now is to not use the shank at all and use the old style stainless connections straight onto the taps shank. We'll see how that goes.



It's an interesting theory Thunderlips. For the record that is the setup I have. The shanks and the john guest fittings. Again, I'm able to pour from one keg with this setup without much of a problem. However, that beer, a porter, is nearly flat.

regards
Scott


----------



## Ross (24/12/06)

Thunderlips,

I have a celli set up on my outside keg holding fridge for pouring my takeaway bottles, i've been using this for a couple of months. This has the shank & JG fittings & pours perfectly, yes the first bit of the first pour is foamy as the tap cools, then it's fine - I always like to flush the first bit anyway on any tap I use. Definately the best way to mount these would be without through fridge shank as it reduces the amount of metal on the outside of the fridge to cool down (plus looks nicer IMO) & the minimum number of connections behind it to mimimise turbulance. Setting the CO2 pressure lower than the carbonation level of the beer being dispensed will cause problems, the system needs to be balanced, or failing that, increase the CO2 pressure above the carbonation level of the beer & use the flow restrictor to set the pour. 

hope this makes sense...

cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (24/12/06)

Pumpy...... i am only a couple of hour drive out now mate.

Just west of Newcastle.

cheers


----------



## sah (25/12/06)

Good news. I got on top of the foaming problems and have had both Celli taps working over time all day and last night. They've both impressed and caused a bit of envy :lol: 

Scott


----------



## Pumpy (26/12/06)

SAH said:


> Good news. I got on top of the foaming problems and have had both Celli taps working over time all day and last night. They've both impressed and caused a bit of envy :lol:
> 
> Scott




Well Scott tell us how you did it :blink: 

Pumpy


----------



## Batz (26/12/06)

Pumpy said:


> Well Scott tell us how you did it :blink:
> 
> Pumpy




Oh no  
You have a foaming problem with the Xmas taps Pumpy?

Batz


----------



## Pumpy (26/12/06)

Batz said:


> Oh no
> You have a foaming problem with the Xmas taps Pumpy?
> 
> Batz




Batz,

I seem to remember a bit of foaming drama with the initial Ventamatics .

I usually do the Ross method of carbonation, but had carbonated a couple of kegs for a couple of days at 300 KPA and even with the Pluto gun I was having to let them stand to let the head go down , I have another batch ready to go into one keg .which I will carbonate my normal way ,so I am not panicking yet ( there is a couple of evenings serious drinking left in the kegs .

Although there is a plastics washer seal inside the shank it did not work and filled my fridge door up with a couple pints of beer now dribbling out the corner of the fridge and smelling a touch oxidised , with have to use a few rounds of the teflon tape .

At the moment they are with a bit of Holly and a few berries around them they are not much more that an expensive Christmas fridge decoration .

I have not given up yet as I dont think it is the taps fault as I could not pour these particular batches of beer with the Pluto.

Sod it I have enough beer this Christmas and going onto the Cab Sav .

Bah Humbug !

Pumpy


----------



## Batz (26/12/06)

Bugger about the leak

I would have thought that over carbed beer could be poured ok with the celli flow restrictor.
I'll be keen to hear your reports

Batz


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/12/06)

Pumpy

Bit of plumber's tape will fix the leaking problem.  Just installed mine and love the look of them. Must confess that the foaming thing is happening with mine I'm pretty sure a bit of trial and error will work.

From what I can gather the shortened beer line seems to be part of the problem. I've got 1 metre of 8mm OD beer line and the beer seems to literally rush out. I can also hear some form of turbulence with the pour. Other than that they're great and look the goods.

I might try using them with the line at the normal 2.4 metre length.

Warren -


----------



## Batz (26/12/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Must confess that the foaming thing is happening the beer seems to literally rush out. I can also hear some form of turbulence with the pour. Other than that they're great and look the goods.
> 
> 
> 
> Warren -



Seems Celli's need a bit of experimenting with <_< 
I think I'll stick to Shirron's for now.

Batz


----------



## Pumpy (26/12/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Pumpy
> 
> Bit of plumber's tape will fix the leaking problem.  Just installed mine and love the look of them. Must confess that the foaming thing is happening with mine I'm pretty sure a bit of trial and error will work.
> 
> ...



Warren ,

I have emptied a keg into a bucket and in the process of drinking  it sabout five pints ,so I can put in a fresh batch which I will carbonate my usual way.

and see how that works out , my lines are about one metre long of 8mm


Pumpy


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/12/06)

Batz

I reckon they're like anything new. We're all getting them as Xmas presents and busting our nuts to get them up and running like little kids. :lol: 

Mine are great. Only problem is user error. I'm using them like a bull at a gate. I'm using the remainders of a keg of hefeweizen (should please you Batz  ). Beer is probably a little overcarbed.

Totally love the look and pouring action of them. Make no mistake once they're balanced they'll be worth their weight in gold.  

Warren -


----------



## big d (26/12/06)

I didnt get a celli for xmas :angry: 
Come to think of it i got absolutely zip beer presents.

Vents are dry
Big D


----------



## Batz (26/12/06)

big d said:


> I didnt get a celli for xmas :angry:
> Come to think of it i got absolutely zip beer presents.
> 
> Vents are dry
> Big D




I bet things will be cranking next Xmas Dave  :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Pumpy (26/12/06)

I have spent a good day on preparing for this second go 

I carbonated the beer as per 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...hl=keg+pressure


and the Celli taps pour perfectly ,


No worries !

I am dispensing at about 60 kpi think it would go higher 

The beer is Warrens 'On your bike bitter '

I am wrapped 

Style can come along with good pouring !!!!

Pumpy


----------



## sah (27/12/06)

I didn't report how I'd fixed my foaming problems because I had only followed the advice in the thread.

With one keg that was only slightly over carbonated I just opened the relief valve and let it sit in the fridge over night.

The other keg I had deliberately gassed high but I'd gone a bit too far. I could pour from it with the pluto but I had to be careful. I took it out of the fridge and onto the lawn. I shook it and released the gas, repeat, repeat, ... I lost a little bit of beer through the relief valve doing this but not too much. I then let it sit in the fridge overnight with the valve open. Now it's undercarbonated :lol:

I had another keg that I carbonated about right and didn't have any problems pouring. I have swapped back to using head master glasses now. I'm going to have to knock back the level to which I normally carbonate to.

I haven't used any plumbing tape in my assembly and I'm not getting any leaks. I used a spanner to tighten the john guest fitting onto the shank.

I love those john guest fittings. Yesterday I took a couple of kegs to my sister's place. I didn't want to stir up the yeast cake in one of 'em so I disconnected a line into the back of a celli and connected it into a liquid out QD. I now had a keg to keg transfer hose. I gassed both kegs to serving pressure then disconnected the gas from the empty keg. I used the relief valve in the empty keg to control the fill. Worked really well.

All the best.
Scott


----------



## Pumpy (27/12/06)

SAH said:


> I didn't report how I'd fixed my foaming problems because I had only followed the advice in the thread.
> 
> With one keg that was only slightly over carbonated I just opened the relief valve and let it sit in the fridge over night.
> 
> ...




Well done Scott did you mount your shanks inside the fridge or protruding outside .

Pumpy


----------



## sah (27/12/06)

Pumpy said:


> Well done Scott did you mount your shanks inside the fridge or protruding outside.



Protruding outside.


----------



## tangent (27/12/06)

the old bloke at Andale said "don't use thread tape on beer fittings!"
dunno why....


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/12/06)

Probably because they don't sell it. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/12/06)

Just a quick update for the Celli-u-lites. I force carbed a keg of Belgian Pale to 100 kPa and dispensed at the same pressure today.

Poured perfectly with top carbonation and head. These things are totally fantastic if you keep your system balanced. :beer: 

Still can't stop looking at them.  

Warren -


----------



## Batz (31/12/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Poured perfectly with top carbonation and head. These things are totally fantastic if you keep your system balanced. :beer:
> 
> Warren -




All taps pour fantastic if you keep your system balanced <_< 

I agree they look 'fantastic' that's for sure :super: 

Batz


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/12/06)

Batz

With me it's been a bit of a Pluto gun mentality which I've used for the past few years... You're able to get away with overcarbonated pours and unbalanced systems because I keep the gun in the fridge.

Once I got the Cellis it was more a case of undoing my long held thinking of just carbing the beer however I felt (particularly with Belgians and Wheat Beers). 

I reckon the Cellis would be even better if the shank is fully recessed in the fridge or removed entirely to avoid being a heatsink. I'm thinking of getting some thinner marine ply for the front of my freezer collar and just putting the taps in with the 5/8 short shank. Not only would it look better I reckon they'd perform even better again then. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (31/12/06)

If you keep pouring warren the shank soon cools down 

But I do agree they would look better closer to the fridge door without the shank.

:beer:


----------



## RobW (31/12/06)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> But I do agree they would look better closer to the fridge door without the shank.
> 
> :beer:



That's how I put mine in. I have a piece of blue board instead of the inner plastic skin of the fridge door. The fat part of the adaptor shank fits in nice and snug through the blue board & the Celli screws up tight on the outside of the door. Looks good & pours bewtifully.


----------



## sah (31/12/06)

I don't mind the silver / gold contrast that the shank gives.

My plan is to raise the fridge on a stand and have a bar (camphor laurel slab for the top) sitting against the fridge. Drip tray of course.

Scott


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/12/06)

RobW said:


> That's how I put mine in. I have a piece of blue board instead of the inner plastic skin of the fridge door. The fat part of the adaptor shank fits in nice and snug through the blue board & the Celli screws up tight on the outside of the door. Looks good & pours bewtifully.




Boy! You didn't muck around Rob.  

Should have got you to come around and set mine up. :lol:  

Warren -


----------



## RobW (31/12/06)

It was pretty easy really because the holes & blue board were already there for the previous taps - just needed a little "massaging" with the rasp


----------



## Thunderlips (2/1/07)

I messed around with the setup of one of my Celli's today. First getting rid of the shank all together and using a 5/8 swivel nut & barb kit from CraftBrewer. It poured perfectly but it pulled on the fridge door too much.
So next I did like Pumpy and put the shank inside the fridge and used the John Guest fittings. I've only just done it so it's too early to say much about the pour. I also worry about tightening the plastic fittings as I've already overtightened one and broke it 
Hey Ross, do you have a swivel nut and barb kit that will fit the Celli's shank?


----------



## Pumpy (2/1/07)

Thunderlips said:


> I messed around with the setup of one of my Celli's today. First getting rid of the shank all together and using a 5/8 swivel nut & barb kit from CraftBrewer. It poured perfectly but it pulled on the fridge door too much.
> So next I did like Pumpy and put the shank inside the fridge and used the John Guest fittings. I've only just done it so it's too early to say much about the pour. I also worry about tightening the plastic fittings as I've already overtightened one and broke it
> Hey Ross, do you have a swivel nut and barb kit that will fit the Celli's shank?
> 
> ...




Thunderlips,

Dont worry about the pour they will work fine ,but you may have to work up you carbonation mine is going great ,my daughter had been having a few during the day and left the gas on and it gave me a chance to work the restriction lever works like a charm .

I have got one keg of my brown ale that is a bit overcarbonated that wont pour I just got back and have to sort that one out .

Pumpy


----------



## sah (2/1/07)

Pumpy said:


> Dont worry about the pour they will work fine ,but you may have to work up you carbonation mine is going great ,my daughter had been having a few during the day and left the gas on and it gave me a chance to work the restriction lever works like a charm dd.




I really like the flow levers. I use 'em to pour low carbonated beers faster so I get more head and high caronated beers slower so I don't get too much head. I don't have dual regs though so in the end they all end up being about the same.

Scott


----------



## Thunderlips (5/1/07)

Pumpy said:


> Although there is a plastics washer seal inside the shank it did not work and filled my fridge door up with a couple pints of beer now dribbling out the corner of the fridge and smelling a touch oxidised , with have to use a few rounds of the teflon tape .


Pumpy, did you get your leaking problem sorted?
I found that I had to get rid of the the little black collar that sits between the shank and tap to get a good fit or it would leak. I imagine the extra gap it made wasn't allowing the tap shank to fit all the way up against the white washer that is inside the door shank.
Doesn't look as good though. I did also try with teflon tape but no matter what it would still leak.
Now that I think of it maybe I just didn't use enough.


----------



## Thunderlips (7/1/07)

Thunderlips said:


> I found that I had to get rid of the the little black collar that sits between the shank and tap to get a good fit or it would leak.


Fixed the leaking. Just needed the rubber washer between the shank and tap and then I could put the black collar back on.


----------



## Pumpy (7/1/07)

Thunderlips said:


> Pumpy, did you get your leaking problem sorted?
> I found that I had to get rid of the the little black collar that sits between the shank and tap to get a good fit or it would leak. I imagine the extra gap it made wasn't allowing the tap shank to fit all the way up against the white washer that is inside the door shank.
> Doesn't look as good though. I did also try with teflon tape but no matter what it would still leak.
> Now that I think of it maybe I just didn't use enough.




Thunderlips ,

I used one of the black washers on the inside of the fridge before screwing the shank on and two rounds of 'yellow' gas teflon tape which is a bit thicker than normal .

I tightened the shank using the brass nut on the back ,

I also used a bit of the 'white' teflon tape on the John guest fitting .

Trust me persevere with it and it will look & function how you want it too .

we all expect a Plug and play but things need a bit of understanding and debugging .

Pumpy


----------



## homekegger1 (7/1/07)

When I hooked up my brother-in-laws system for the first time, I found it leaked like a sieve. Since we had no teflon tape lying around at the time I just used a shifter to tighten up all the joints and voila... no more leaks. 

It was also very heady at first but then we cooled the keg down a bit more and it poors perfectly. Pity the brew I made tasted rather fruity. Oh well...

Cheers

HK


----------



## Ross (7/1/07)

The 2 sealing washers inside the shank have only be loosely fitted - They need tightning hard to get them seated nice & flat...

cheers Ross


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (8/1/07)

Since this post is still getting a few hits I'll post a couple of snaps of mine.. 





I cut a hole in the top shelf to make room for the 3rd keg..





And I had to cut out the ends of the little lids on the door. The one on the left is needed to turn the light off..





And thats it , all working a treat . I love being able to addjust the flow with these, I've had heeps of over carbed or under carbed brews befor and was allways fiddling around with the reg and relese valve.. 

:beer:


----------



## sah (8/1/07)

Ross said:


> The 2 sealing washers inside the shank have only be loosely fitted - They need tightning hard to get them seated nice & flat...



I've not had to use any plumbing tape on my cellis.

regards
Scott


----------



## Pumpy (8/1/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Since this post is still getting a few hits I'll post a couple of snaps of mine..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bunyip , They look like soldiers , Neat job 

that looks a thin door do you have to use the SS shank on the outside of the door ?

Do you need to use the shanks at all ?

Pumpy


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (8/1/07)

Pumpy said:


> Do you need to use the shanks at all ?
> 
> Pumpy




No pumpy I probly dont need the shanks at all on this fridge and could of used the 5/8" JG fitting instead but I dident want larger cut outs on the inside of the door.. 

 Oneday I will build my own coldroom /coolroom / frezzer all walkin and then the shanks will work out on the 75mm panles.. 

:beer:


----------



## Pumpy (13/1/07)

Bunyip what the purpose of the lil computer fan in the fridge ?


Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (13/1/07)

My daughter gave me one of her T shirts with 

'A BOHEMIAN STORM BREWING' 

I wrap This shirt around the taps to keep the bugs off.


Pumpy


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (14/1/07)

Pumpy , I've found that the comp fan helps when I put a warm keg in the fridge. by keeping the air moving around it cools overnight. I dont leave it on all the time just when I change a keg. I've put them in both our deep frezers and the other fridges as well and of coase the brew box has one. The deep frezers are much more eficiant now . 

so much junk laying around so it might as well do somthing 

:beer:


----------



## Pumpy (14/1/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Pumpy , I've found that the comp fan helps when I put a warm keg in the fridge. by keeping the air moving around it cools overnight. I dont leave it on all the time just when I change a keg. I've put them in both our deep frezers and the other fridges as well and of coase the brew box has one. The deep frezers are much more eficiant now .
> 
> so much junk laying around so it might as well do somthing
> 
> :beer:




Bunyip , That is a great idea fan forced fridge, I like that its these ideas some people think nothing of that can improve efficiency , I am going to do that for mine .nice one 

Pumpy


----------



## tangent (14/1/07)

> by keeping the air moving around it cools overnight


gotta agree there
we just got a new fridge and it's got fans that run when the door is closed (i know because i heard them  )
wish it was the ferm fridge instead of the old one 

edit- fingers that have been drinking


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/3/07)

reviving an old thread, just wondering if anyone has pictures of celli's on wood (eg. coller for chest freezer/kegorater)

cheers

-Phill


----------



## Ross (31/3/07)

Looks great on an oak barrel




cheers Ross


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/3/07)

thats porn Ross! 

cheers

-Phill


----------



## Ross (31/3/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> thats porn Ross!
> 
> cheers
> 
> -Phill



Yeah  - Shame it's not mine...

cheers ross


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/3/07)

so from what i can tell these taps are a bit better than normal taps in that they have a built in flow regualtor meaning you don't have to worry about the length of your keg to tap lines as much as you normally would?

-Phill


----------



## Ross (31/3/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> so from what i can tell these taps are a bit better than normal taps in that they have a built in flow regualtor meaning you don't have to worry about the length of your keg to tap lines as much as you normally would?
> 
> -Phill



Spot on Phil - actually, the shorter the better, limits the annoying collection of CO2 in your beer line.

Cheers Ross


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/3/07)

excelent, thanks very much Ross. once i get settled in my new place and start saving some cash again you'll be getting an order 

-Phill


----------



## NRB (1/4/07)

As I've now got a serving fridge to be butchered, what would be the benefit of getting the Celli taps over Shirron taps? I obviously only want to purchase once. I'll start with 2 taps and all fittings with a view to more in the future if more kegs fit inside.

I'll be purchasing from you Ross when I know what I need...


----------



## ben_sa (1/4/07)

bugger it, Now i "THOUGHT" i had my keg setup all figured out, I want something better (= more expensive) lol, Aaaaaah well, maybe ill just start with my cheaper tap then eventually upgrade to a pair of celli's!

Cheers
Ben


----------



## bonj (1/4/07)

The benefit of the celli's seems to be the built in flow restrictor. They seem to be only available in the gold colour for any reasonable price (apparently Ross got a super deal). I personally prefer stainless steel, so I'm looking at the shirron taps. I've been dropping hints for my upcoming 30th, so I'm hoping I might get a couple...(or a triple )


----------



## Pumpy (1/4/07)

I love my Cellis I have reserved a couple more to add to my two .

I really dont use the flow restrictor much but nice to have when I need them 


pumpy


----------



## ben_sa (1/4/07)

your both doing a great job in making me re-think my tap situation.....

Great! Now im in trouble with the missus.... what d'you mean its out anniversary lol


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (1/4/07)

Correct me it I'm wrong, but I think the Shirron also has a flow restrictor.


----------



## bonj (1/4/07)

I don't think the shirron does Vlad. From the picture on the craftbrewer site, and from looking at them at Ross' bar, they don't appear to.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (1/4/07)

Ross?


----------



## Ross (1/4/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Ross?



Hi mate - No flow restrictors on the Shirron, but they are forward sealing, which means they don't get sticky like a standard tap.

cheers Ross


----------



## Pumpy (6/5/07)

Celli Taps X 4 

Pumpy


----------



## Tony (6/5/07)

Hey pumpy.......... your going to need a bigger t-shirt for that lot now.

looks great!

another question.

can we mount these babies on a font yet?

cheers


----------



## Ross (6/5/07)

Tony said:


> another question.
> 
> can we mount these babies on a font yet?
> 
> cheers



Makes little odds Tony, as totally sold out  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (6/5/07)

that alright mate.

Still saving up for the Shirron taps. I like the looks of them 

I may even sugest them as a birthday pressie 

cheers


----------



## Linz (6/5/07)

Pumpy,

howd you go with the tip I gave you; re:disconnects??


----------



## Pumpy (7/5/07)

Linz said:


> Pumpy,
> 
> howd you go with the tip I gave you; re:disconnects??




Going to pick up Tuesday dont say where Linz as they are cheap and dont want him to run out before I get there 

Pumpy


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/5/07)

Pumpy said:


> Celli Taps X 4
> 
> Pumpy



That's lookin' totally horny Pumpy. :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## yardy (7/5/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Since this post is still getting a few hits I'll post a couple of snaps of mine..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gday FNQ,

Can you give us the part number etc of the comp fan and how you set it up please ?

cheers

yard


----------



## Andyd (7/5/07)

Guys,

For those guys wanting to mount these on fonts... I've managed to get mine onto a Cobra style font with normal QD fittings.

I have a tap of simlilar design (wrt the restrictor cone). The threaded extender has an internally conical section to match. 

I decided to try machining down my extender to a length that was suitable for my font and drip tray - still longer than normal taps, but it is enough to allow the drips to be caught in the tray (I wouldn't try pouring strainght onto the tray though).

I did this with a small metal lathe - hacking into it with a hack-saw will just ruin the shank.

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Pumpy (7/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> That's lookin' totally horny Pumpy. :beerbang: :beerbang:
> 
> Warren -



Warren,

I was getting so Bloody confused swapping over the tanks inside as I only had two taps .

this way four kegs four taps it will do me and will go down well at the next party coming 

Pumpy


----------



## DarkFaerytale (8/5/07)

Ross said:


> Makes little odds Tony, as totally sold out
> 
> Cheers Ross




please keep us updated as to when you get some more celli taps ross.

cheers

-Phill


----------



## ratchie (9/8/07)

just got my first beer tap today,from Ross [celli with the ss thingy] just wondering what height I should put it on my fridge its an upside down westinghouse 501.I"ll be pouring beer standing up most of the time ?


----------



## Pumpy (9/8/07)

ratchie said:


> just got my first beer tap today,from Ross [celli with the ss thingy] just wondering what height I should put it on my fridge its an upside down westinghouse 501.I"ll be pouring beer standing up most of the time ?




Mine is 127cm from the floor ratchie 

Pumpy


----------



## ratchie (9/8/07)

Thanks pumpy thats about the height that I was holding the tap up at earlier,that will make the tap level about 3/4 of the way up the kegs would that be ok? Will be adding more taps and kegs as I go, can fit 6kegs but will probably just have 3 or 4 taps.Thanks


----------



## Pumpy (9/8/07)

ratchie said:


> Thanks pumpy thats about the height that I was holding the tap up at earlier,that will make the tap level about 3/4 of the way up the kegs would that be ok? Will be adding more taps and kegs as I go, can fit 6kegs but will probably just have 3 or 4 taps.Thanks




Yep ratchie ,

glad you are planning for the future they really are great taps  

pumpy


----------



## Thunderlips (19/8/07)

I'm still having a little problem getting my Celli taps to seal properly.
Lost nearly half a keg the other night 
I've got the shanks inside the door. Those that are doing the same, are you using both of the washers, the soft one and the hard one, or none at all?
I've tried using the tap without the shank and just srewing it up against the door skin but it's very thin and pulls on the door.
One idea I have is to get some thinnish hard steel, holesaw it and put that against the inside of the door wall. I'd probably have to get a long sheet to spread the load for both taps.


----------



## Ross (19/8/07)

Thunderlips said:


> I'm still having a little problem getting my Celli taps to seal properly.
> Lost nearly half a keg the other night
> I've got the shanks inside the door. Those that are doing the same, are you using both of the washers, the soft one and the hard one, or none at all?
> I've tried using the tap without the shank and just srewing it up against the door skin but it's very thin and pulls on the door.
> One idea I have is to get some thinnish hard steel, holesaw it and put that against the inside of the door wall. I'd probably have to get a long sheet to spread the load for both taps.



Thunderlips, Are the 2 seals that sit in the adaptor sitting nice & square? This is the only point I could see there being a problem. Take the effort though to fit the tap without the adaptor, as per your idea, it's sound & will be worth the extra effort.

cheers Ross


----------



## Thunderlips (19/8/07)

Ross said:


> Thunderlips, Are the 2 seals that sit in the adaptor sitting nice & square? This is the only point I could see there being a problem. Take the effort though to fit the tap without the adaptor, as per your idea, it's sound & will be worth the extra effort.
> 
> cheers Ross


I've only been using the soft rubber seals. I might have another look tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## danman (18/9/07)

and now thru the magic of CNC machining we can fit these taps to a font :beerbang: 









HOORAY i say
if anyone keen i can get more made cheaper that the price i paid,now that the specs are in the machine's brain


----------



## SJW (18/9/07)

WOW! Between these Celli taps and those John Guest fittings I think its time to give the bottles away <_< 

Steve


----------



## The Scientist (17/10/07)

danman said:


> and now thru the magic of CNC machining we can fit these taps to a font :beerbang:
> 
> View attachment 14964
> 
> ...



danman,

Can you give us as little more info on the connections you've had made up?

What are the connections on your font?

Cheers,

TS


----------



## winkle (17/10/07)

danman said:


> and now thru the magic of CNC machining we can fit these taps to a font :beerbang:
> 
> View attachment 14964
> 
> ...



Cor, lurverly that  (think I just wet meself)


----------



## Tony (23/11/07)

Just scored these rom ebay or $10 each. They look a bit well used but they were worth getting to see i they are OK.I not i will sell them again.

I have been thinking and ive decided not to chop into my bar to install the ont but will mount it on the reezer and do it like that.

Maybe i can ix these up and ix them to my looded ont.

cheers


----------



## schooey (23/11/07)

:blink:

Takes a bit of workin' your posts out at the moment mate. Need an F'ing interpreter.

:lol:


----------



## Tony (23/11/07)

:lol: got to keep you lot busy somehow 

cheers


----------



## Batz (23/11/07)

:icon_drunk:


----------



## Duff (23/11/07)

Batz said:


> :icon_drunk:



:chug: 

:icon_drunk:


----------



## Doogiechap (23/11/07)

Tony I seriously considered bidding on those ! Glad it went to a place where they will be well used and appreciated. They look pretty cute and flow control at that price as awesome :super: 
I have just taken delivery of 4 taps from a German eBay seller. They are SK rated (food safe) and have flow control and creamers.
It took a while for the order to get here with some international money transfer shenanigans but was worth the wait. $90 each (including the shank and freight). Pistolpatch grabbed a chrome unit which went through it's paces last weekend with outstanding results. I'm hoping to install mine in the next day or two.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Tony (23/11/07)

thay look great doogie........ and well priced.

I say these and looked at them hard. They look to have the gold wan o them so im guessing they are well used. 

But or $44 or 4 o them, im thinking i can make 2 good ones and maybe it them to my cobra ont down the track.

and i them are not what im ater i will chuck them in the (may be useull one day) box which at my place is a big box.

HEll ive paid than much or a couple opint glasses out o england. 4 Celli taps should be worth it


----------



## milpod (23/11/07)

Just buy them Tony,you know you want too

we only live once,1st


----------



## Tony (23/11/07)

I did. "Just scored these rom ebay"

They are on their way.

Will let you all know how bad they are :blink:  

cheers


----------



## Thunderlips (24/11/07)

Doogiechap said:


> I have just taken delivery of 4 taps from a German eBay seller.


I never thought about checking the German Ebay for taps, good idea 
I just tried but since I don't know German I'm a bit lost there.
Anyone have a direct link to the tap section?


----------



## Doogiechap (24/11/07)

Thunderlips said:


> I never thought about checking the German Ebay for taps, good idea
> I just tried but since I don't know German I'm a bit lost there.
> Anyone have a direct link to the tap section?



This is the eBay seller who I bought mine from. Be prepared to do some translation using babel fish or a similar service to aid in communication  .
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Thunderlips (24/11/07)

Doogiechap said:


> This is the eBay seller who I bought mine from.


Thanks for that


----------



## Zwickel (24/11/07)

Doogiechap said:


> Be prepared to do some translation using babel fish or a similar service to aid in communication  .



or just ask Zwickel


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/12/07)

Hmmm.. I notice that in this thread most people seem to install their celli on a fridge or a font. But of course the obvious place to install a celli is through your kitchen window. This one is current dispensing soda water at 300 kPa, and the restrictor does a great job of slowing the flow down, better than the in line restrictors I have.


----------



## paul (15/12/07)

Any chance of a pic of this from outside?

It looks a bit lonely there all by itself.


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/12/07)

Actually it has a beer engine for company. Details and the outside are here
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry269787

It works fine for soda water. I think the tap is just too far from the keg for beer really. But it should also work for gin and tonic, which I am about to mix up a keg off.


----------



## goatherder (15/12/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> But of course the obvious place to install a celli is through your kitchen window.



Well, goes without saying really.

Nice job by the way... B)


----------



## paulwin (5/1/08)

got my first celli yesterday i installed it through the fridge with just the john guest fitting and the sort shank on the tap. as you can see in the photos the end of the john guest fitting fits tightly into the hole so it holds the tap more securely with out that its moves to much on the fridge door. 





cheers paul


----------



## devo (27/6/08)

Just installed my latest purchase and I'm blown away!!





Now to figure out excuses on how to get the missus onside with letting me replace the other 3 taps


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/08)

devo said:


> Now to figure out excuses on how to get the missus onside with letting me replace the other 3 taps



Tell her three things;

It will make you drink less
It will save you money
It will make you notice her more

Works for me. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## devo (27/6/08)

HAHAHAHA :lol:


----------



## raven19 (4/3/09)

Adding to an old but relevant thread...

Finally got around to cleaning my Celli Tap for the first time tonight. It had some 'interesting' buildup of what I am hoping is hop material clogging the base of the tap handle inside the tap, a bit of a soaking, liberal use of an ear cleaner, and its as good as new.

Earlier post in this topic has a great pic of the Celli in parts. I thought I would just confirm that to remove the tap, I turned the dimpled collar clockwise whilst holding the tap steady - otherwise it just rotates as one unit.

Previous great breakdown pic:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=174351










Beers!


----------



## captaincleanoff (30/4/09)

does anyone know where I can find a shank for the celli tap? Craftbrewer are currently out of stock.

At the moment, i just have one of these: 






if i get this:





will the tap attach directly onto this?


----------



## captaincleanoff (6/5/09)

Bump - anyone know if I am right with the above?


----------



## razz (6/5/09)

Spot on captain!


----------



## enoch (6/5/09)

This is obvious but just in case! 
The bit you currently have in the door will screw into the shank adapter.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (6/5/09)

Bit :icon_offtopic: 

Was going to buy 2 of the Stainless celli taps but they just went up....  .

Ohh well he who waits.....(there's a bit more to that old saying but I can't remember it)


----------



## jayse (6/5/09)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> Bit :icon_offtopic:
> 
> Was going to buy 2 of the Stainless celli taps but they just went up....  .
> 
> Ohh well he who waits.....(there's a bit more to that old saying but I can't remember it)



I think they are a bit too dear, the action is nice enough but for most the restrictor is not even used, I think my brumby with the creamier action works better at the 'creaming', the snap back off is cool and its a nice big awesome looking tap but for the price of one stainless celli you could get a couple perlicks. 
I love the celli and all and think everyone would love having at least one but I think maybe money would be better spent for the rest of the taps with the perlick or even micromatic works great.


----------



## big d (6/5/09)

Awesome tap variety there Jayse.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## jayse (6/5/09)

big d said:


> Awesome tap variety there Jayse.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



Yes i do have one of each, its about time we seen you in SA for a session or two bigd, got plenty of beer here.


----------



## MVZOOM (28/7/10)

Hey guys - cleaning my Celli's, anyone know whether the lower (black plastic) nozzle can be screwed off? 

Thanks - Mike


----------



## MattC (28/7/10)

Doesnt seem to to me, and I didnt want to apply too much force, just in case I stuff it.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/7/10)

MVZOOM said:


> Hey guys - cleaning my Celli's, anyone know whether the lower (black plastic) nozzle can be screwed off?
> 
> Thanks - Mike


They are a push fit but bloody tight. You could try a bit of hot water but even then there is a possibility of breaking them. Best leave it alone I think.
GB


----------



## Zwickel (29/7/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> They are a push fit but bloody tight. You could try a bit of hot water but even then there is a possibility of breaking them. Best leave it alone I think.
> GB


yeah...I subscibe that, have broken already some of them by myself.

:icon_cheers:


----------

